# Great day offshore, son's first cobia



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Fantastic day Jan 6, smooth seas. Went to the edge, caught a variety of fish and a 46 inch cobia, a best for our boat and my son's first. I have a picture of it on the water but for some reason the picture came out blue, go figure.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!!! Good for him!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice ling


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! Did he catch it on bottom, or did it swim up to the boat?


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Yummy!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great fish!!! Glad ya'll got to share the 1st cobia with him!


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

He caught it on the bottom, he thought it was a shark until it came to the surface.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

PCfisher66 said:


> He caught it on the bottom, he thought it was a shark until it came to the surface.


Sure sign of a cobia (Filet Mignon of the gulf) when they head straight for the surface. My fav fish.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats that is a real bonus this time of year...:thumbsup:


----------



## Stegmj (Oct 31, 2018)

*awesome fish bud!*



PCfisher66 said:


> Fantastic day Jan 6, smooth seas. Went to the edge, caught a variety of fish and a 46 inch cobia, a best for our boat and my son's first. I have a picture of it on the water but for some reason the picture came out blue, go figure.


Tell your son he's a pro!!


----------

